# boycie haircut



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all an update on Boycie 
He had his hair cut at classy canine and .:.......
He looks stunning!! She's done a really good job 
Thick legs body long with beard and a trim on top of head 
Kept the ears long but not triangle shaped!
I am over the moon
Will post pics soon 
Marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah cant wait to see the photos, glad it went well.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news, you'll be going back then. Cant wait for pics x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Ahhh what a good experience! Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes ... show pics please ..... ahhh haircut time!!!! 

I will enjoy that with Oakley in the summer.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH PLEASE POST PICS!!! Lady goes in this Saturday for her first hair cut and I am FREAKING OUT....especially because I have to work and my husband is taking her in, I think I will write a note of what I want to the groomer just incase hubby decides to just drop her off and not say a thing....also,....found my first brutal matt on lady, it was small but bad, I ended up just cutting it out....I am on the search for more, I would hate for them to shave her...I do brusher her regularly.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooh yeah photos please!! Alfie going in next week for 2nd haircut. Had 1st about 4 weeks ago but I think I had the poor groomer terrified to take much off him and he's back to a shaggy mutt again. Also starting to find matts when I brush him so will def have to go shorter this time!!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

As soon as I mend pc I will post pics
Sorry !!! 
I used a tail come on Boycie sicker brushes are ok 
But I feel pulls the hair but a tail come you can come
Right through till ends and tease out mats with tail


When seeing groomer I asked to keep hair shaggy ears long not 
Triangle shaped thick legs :...........keep beard 
It absolutely no poodle in any aspect !
And Emma at classy canines in cornwall 
Did a fantastic job 
So pleased 
But I can't post pics,as pc broke and phone says pics,are too large 
To post,and don't know how to reduce 
Marzy
Hope it helps


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

ah thanks Marzy

I'm not going to groomers until the 17th so you may have photos sorted by then but if not I'll use your description as sounds exactly like how I want Alfie to look!  x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

If you pm your email address I send you pics 
Just can't do it on here with phone ! 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Amanda your being brave sending your hubby lol ... i think i'd send him with pictures never mind a list ... Good luck x x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Amanda your being brave sending your hubby lol ... i think i'd send him with pictures never mind a list ... Good luck x x


Poor men, getting a bad rap


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHAH, yes they do get a bad rap...LOL but regardless, pictures and a note it is! lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

photos of Boycie


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

*boycie hair cut*

many thanks to kendal(your a star)
for posting boycies haircut for you all to see
many thanks
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kendal to the rescue again ... the photo posting saviour x Boycie looks lovely, handsome boy x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks karen
im real proud of him 
was good at groomers and went local dog show 
and he won 3 rosetttes!!!!!!
came 1st for best crossbreed

was that a proud day for me or what!!!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW congrats to you guys! That is amazing! he is lovely, I am forwarding photos to my husband to show the groomer!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

marzy, he looks wonderful!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for Boycie and you the proud Mommy ....spreading the word lol. Amanda get those pictures printed off  Your hubby will thank you in the in end cos its not worth it for him to get it wrong x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Boycie looks great. Very similar cut to the one that Dylan had x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, I have taken down notes, and pics are off to hubby, and she goes in at 11am tomorrow morning EST.
AHHHHHHHHHH I will take pics of her tonight,,,,and then again tomorrow night....we will have to see how it goes. I am totally paranoid!
I will post before and after pics too.
AND I won't even get to see her untill 5pm when I am off of work!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We are waiting Amanda lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> We are waiting Amanda lol x


LOL well it is only 12:30 my time....you will have to wait a little while....lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh forgetting about the time difference


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't wait to see before and afters!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will post here incase people didn't see the other thread....They didn't do much to her....her feet sure look funny with such thick legs and very trimmed feet. and they wouldn't cut her body....but here are the pics










That is a before


here is the afters....


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thick legs and shaved feet is a poodle thing  Why wouldn't they cut her body?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all
I think the cut is gorgeous .
My feelings are once you ve have the 1st cut you can say leave legs more off body ...etc
I was just worried Boycie would come back sheared!! But luckily she did a good job 
Marzy 
X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Thick legs and shaved feet is a poodle thing  Why wouldn't they cut her body?


ladys paws arent cut like poodle paws


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> ladys paws arent cut like poodle paws


I thought that was how poodles were styled with closely trimmed feet and thicker legs? Although I have to say that ladys paws still look quite loose and fluffy on the pics.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

from the photos they have clipped the paw pads, that happens in ever long ahire breed it means they arent standing on their fur and it stops them slipping to much on laminit floring. she had neetend up the fur round her paws so they look neet, a poodle paw would be shaved up to the rist bit of the leg. 

so it is not a poodle paw


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

You could always ask to have heavy pads paws and thick legs 
Her face is so cute tho
Ccmarzy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Love the top pic of lady, you can really see her colouring, a lovely mix of cream, buff and apricot. Does this pic show a colour correctly? I really struggle to get good pics of Flo as she always looks much lighter in pics.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's paws are trimmed a lot compared to what they were before she went in, they trimmed her pads a lot but hey also trimmed all around them too, it looks to me like she is floating. Lol! 
Her paws before were very thick and very cockerspaniel looking.

Mandy, yes that top pic is a good representation of her colour, when we brought her home she was blond the apricot is new, I am quite fond of her colour right now, 
Had they trimmed her head too much, she would have had an all white head, 

They didn't trim her body because they said that they won't the first time...and I think they thought I was nurotic.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> They didn't trim her body because they said that they won't the first time...and I think they thought I was nurotic.


They were probably scared that you would hate what they did, so they didn't do anything! Doesn't say much for their confidence


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> They didn't trim her body because they said that they won't the first time...and I think they thought I was nurotic.


Haha... I used to be the same when I dropped Flo off. I'd say not too short, don't trim feet, tidy face, don't touch top of her head and would go on for about 10 mins like a crazy person. The groomer just used to look at me like I was mad. Think the problem is that there is no standard way to groom and we all do our own thing but know what we want. Better that they held back a bit rather than going mad on her or you would have been well shocked when you picked her up. Just giving a cockapoo a good brush, wash and blow dry means they come out looking like someone else's dog!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes totally!!!! When my husband picked her up he didn't recognize her! She was very pooofy!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

been trieing to think of a better way to sescribe how ladys paws have been cut, i think they have been cut the way an american cokers paws are cut, is thei anyway you can pop her on a tabble or something and get her to stand so you can taker a side on photo showing her legs and feet. 


sorry for being so pernicaty about this i just dont want anyone thinking their dog has poosle feet when the dont.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> been trieing to think of a better way to sescribe how ladys paws have been cut, i think they have been cut the way an american cokers paws are cut, is thei anyway you can pop her on a tabble or something and get her to stand so you can taker a side on photo showing her legs and feet.
> 
> 
> sorry for being so pernicaty about this i just dont want anyone thinking their dog has poosle feet when the dont.


Hey Kendal, I have one picture of her feet, Not standing....but I will do that tonight....lol she kinda looks like she is wearing pants. I thought that cockerspaniel feet were left quiet long. 


here is a before pic showing her paw










here is a pic of just her paw after....but it doesn't show it in context next to her really long leg hair...so I will take a profile tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh thats quite messy, its nether a cocker paw or poodle paw.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! it's a bad haircut paw!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> LOL!!! it's a bad haircut paw!


i dont know it just looks od its like they changed their mind half way thrugh. this is where the distence bothers me as i cant see the paw properly from different angles, grrr. if it was a poodle paw it sould be shaved right in no long hair on the toes whatsoever. 


shy'lo gets poodle paws


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yah they sure didn't shave her paws down....but they sure cut them close with sheers, I think the cocker paws are a little woder, which I really like...I will take that photo tonight, honestly she looks like she is floating, it is just weird.
I think I will be trying out a different groomer next time.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

haha she looks adorable no matter what. 
I find the same thing about Rufus looking lighter in pictures than in real life, Mandy. Maybe it's the flash. I do thing when I take pictures outside it's slightly more realistic though.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I find Im just a rubbish photographer and down/up loader lol ... Lady's gorg and its just a matter of trial and error, you find what you like and dont like as you go along and like wise will finder a groomer that you like ... then when you do hope that they can repeat what you liked the next time


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah Amanda I think Lady looks fab! As others have said its better to have too little taken off than too much! We took Alfie about a month ago and I was one of those neurotic mad women stressing for 15 mins about not shaving him, leaving legs thick, tiny trim to the beard etc etc and he now needs doing again because they hardly touched him. Think they were terrified to! We're off to groomers again tom and I will ask for a bit more to taken off his body this time! I'm still worried though! Watch this space! lol  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I think we are all a bit neurotic about our fur 'babies' as it is such a bit part of who they are and how they look. A labrador always looks like a labrador but a cockapoo looks like a completely different kind of dog depending on it's cut.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL I wasn't able to go...my husband took her in, and brought a list...which I wrote nice and friendly...I don't hate the cut, but my husband was also a little turrned off by the people when he was there.
I will try somewhere else i think next time...we would first and foremost want to be comfortable with the groomer.
Second...I am sure their are way more neurotic dog owners than myself....lol


----------

